# Descaling Rancilio Silvia



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've done it several times already so don't need any how to advice on that but I hate doing it as now I have my grinder I'm using it all the time. My question is this... I'm going away for a few days next week so it'll be getting a rest and I was debating leaving the descaling powder in it while I was away to give it a really good clean out. Has anyone done this? Is it safe to do? I'm worried the acid will start eating into stuff it shouldn't if left too long.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I wouldn`t risk it, such a long exposure to the corrosive effects could result in tears before bedtime


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would second Don's advice, best not to risk it but set aside a few hours one weekend for cleaning and descaling etc.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I wont risk it.


----------

